
Time Cube - smacktoward
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Cube
======
terramex
If you are interested, I recommend this very well made, 45 minutes long, video
documenting Time Cube history by Fredrik Knudsen:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7lWCqbgQnU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7lWCqbgQnU)

~~~
stallmanite
Great recommendation, always wondered wtf was the story with Time Cube. Can’t
wait for mainstream physics to catch up.

~~~
stallmanite
To be clear it was a joke. Jeesh

~~~
yebyen
Is it clear, though?

